# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تخريج حديث "إن من الناس ناساً مفاتيح للخير..." وبيان صحيح حاله.

## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمعونك يا رب
الحمد لله حمد الشاكرين، والشكر له شكر الحامدين، وأصلي وأسلم على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، سيد ولد آدم من الناس أجمعين، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم وتابعيهم إلى يوم الدين.
أما بعد..
فهذا تخريجٌ متواضعٌ لحديث «إِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ نَاسًا مَفَاتِيحَ لِلْخَيْرِ مَغَالِيقَ لِلشَّرِّ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ نَاسًا مَفَاتِيحَ لِلشَّرِّ مَغَالِيقَ لِلْخَيْرِ، فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ كَانَ مَفَاتِيحُ الْخَيْرِ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَوَيْلٌ لِمَنْ جُعِلَ مَفَاتِيحُ الشَّرِّ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ»
وهذا الحديث في الواقع أتت عليه إشكالات كثيرة، سأحاول بإذن الله تعالى أن أجليها وأبينها للقارئ الكريم.

هذا الحديث مرفوعاً روي من وجهين:
(الوجه الأول) يرويه الصحابي الجليل أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه..
تفرد به محمد بن أبي حميد إبراهيم الأنصاري المدني (مجمعٌ على ضعفه والحط عليه جداً)؛ وقد اختلف عليه فيه:
·       فرواه (الطيالسي، والسلمي، والقرشي، والخياط، والكوفي) عنه عن حفص بن عبيد الله بن أنس بن مالك (صدوق قد وثق.. من رجال الصحيحين) عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه.
(1) أبو داود الطيالسي رقم (2195) ومن طريقه البيهقي في الشعب رقم (698) وابن أبي عاصم رقم (299).
(2) محمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي عدي السلمي (ثقةٌ من رجال الصحيحين)؛ عند:
- الحسين بن الحسن المروزي في زوائد الزهد رقم (968) ومن طريقه ابن ماجة رقم (237) والنرسي في الحوائج رقم (24).
(3) عبد الله بن وهب القرشي (إمام ثقة حافظ من رجال الصحيحين)؛ عند:
- ابن عدي في الكامل (7/410) من رواية أحمد بن عمرو القرشي (ثقة من رجال مسلم) وأحمد بن سعيد القرطبي (ثقة) كليهما عنه.
- ابن الأعرابي في معجمه رقم (183) من رواية يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصدفي عنه (ثقة من رجال مسلم) .
(4) حماد بن خالد الخياط (ثقة حافظ من رجال مسلم)؛ عند:
- الشجري في أماليه رقم (2299) من رواية أبو يحيى محمد بن سعيد بن غالب العطار عنه (صدوق قد وثق).
(5) سعيد بن سالم الكوفي (صدوق لا بأس به)؛ عند:
- الجوهري في مجالسه رقم (4) من رواية أسد بن موسى عنه (ثقة من رجال البخاري).. وقد تصحف عنده (حفص) إلى جعفر. فصحح

فخالف هؤلاء الخمسة المتقدمون كلٌ من (العقدي، والعنسي، والمازني):
·       فرواه (أبو عامر عبد الملك بن عمرو العقدي) عنه (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين) عن موسى بن وردان القرشي (صدوق لا بأس به) عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه؛ عند:
(1) الثقفي في الأربعين (ص253) من رواية هارون بن عبد الله الحمال عنه (ثقة من رجال مسلم).
فخالف الثقة هنا من هو أوثق منه؛ وهم جماعة.. فقدمت روايتهم عليه، خاصةً وأنه في أكثر الطرق التصريح بالسماع بالتحديث والإخبار بينه وبين حفص. [فسقط هذا الوجه ناهيك عن سقوط أصله].

·       ورواه (إسماعيل بن عياش العنسي) عنه (صدوق) عن موسى بن وردان، عن حفص بن عبيد الله، عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه؛ عند:
(1) ابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (297) من رواية عبد الوهاب بن نجدة الحوطي عنه (ثقة).
وإسماعيل بن عياش ضعيفٌ في حديثه عن غير الشاميين؛ وهذا منها.. فهو يخلط ويغلط في حديث العراقيين والحجازيين؛ وهذا منها.. فلذلك قال البيهقي: لا يحتج به خاصة إذا روى عن أهل الحجاز.. [فسقط هذا الوجه ناهيك عن سقوط أصله].

·       ورواه (النضر بن شميل المازني) عنه (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين) عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه؛ عند:
(1) البيهقي في الشعب رقم (697) وابن شاهين في جزء من حديثه رقم (7) من رواية سعيد بن سليمان الواسطي سعدويه عنه (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين).. وقد تصحف عند ابن شاهين (شميل) إلى إسماعيل. وتصحف عندهما (ابن أبي حميد) إلى حميد؛ وتصحف عند البيهقي (المدني) إلى المزني. فصحح
وكل هذا الخلل والتصحيف وعدم الضبط في هذا الطريق آفته سعيد بن سليمان الواسطي؛ وهو وإن كان ثقة من رجال الصحيحين إلا أنه كان مشتهراً بالتصحيف جداً.. [فسقط هذا الوجه ناهيك عن سقوط أصله].

·       بينما رواه الحكيم الترمذي في نوادره (3/21 نوادر) عن عمر بن أبي عمر العبدي (كذاب دجال ليس بشيء) عن إسحاق بن محمد الفروي (ضعيفٌ من رجال البخاري انتقاءً) عن أبو يعلى سلمة بن وردان المديني (مجمعٌ على ضعفه والحط عليه جداً) عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه.
فبان أن هذا الطريق عن أنس رضي الله عنه لا يصح ولا يثبت.

(الوجه الثاني) يرويه الصحابي الجليل سهل بن سعد الساعدي رضي الله عنه..
 تفرد به عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم (مجمع على ضعفه والحط عليه جداً) عن أبو حازم سلمة بن دينار الأعرج (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين) عنه رضي الله عنه؛ عند:
- ابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (298) من رواية إسحاق بن إدريس الخولاني عنه (متروكٌ متهم ليس بشيء).
- ابن ماجة رقم (238)، وأبو نعيم في الحلية (8/329) من رواية عبد الله بن وهب (تقدم).
قال أبو نعيم: (حَدِيثِ سَهْلٍ لَمْ يَرْوِهِ عَنْهُ، إِلا أَبُو حَازِمٍ تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ عَنْهُ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ فِيمَا أَعْلَمُ).
- البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (1/200)، وأبو يعلى في المسند رقم (7526)، والروياني في المسند رقم (1049)، والطبراني في الكبير رقم (5812،5956) والمكارم رقم (83)، وابن أبي صابر في الفوائد المنتقاة (18 مخطوط)، وابن أبي عاصم في السنة رقم (296)، وابن عدي في الكامل (5/448)، ابن أبي الدنيا في المداراة رقم (136) من رواية عقبة بن محمد المديني (ضعيفٌ جداً).. سقط (عقبة) هذا من سند الطبراني الأول والمكارم، وسقط (عبد الرحمن) من سند ابن أبي عاصم. فصحح
قال البخاري بعده: (وعبد الرَّحْمَن: لا يصح حديثه).
- الحرمي في الفوائد المنتقاة (ج17/ح81 مخطوط) وابن بشران في أماليه (1/417)، والخرائطي في المكارم رقم (590) من رواية إسماعيل بن أبي أويس الأصبحي (صدوق من رجال الصحيحين).
- ابن عدي في الكامل (5/448) من رواية إسماعيل بن زكريا الخلقاني (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين).

وعليه.. فإن هذا الحديث مرفوعاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم = لا يصح ولا يثبت ولا كرامة، بل هو ضعيفٌ جداً واهٍ لا يتقوى ولا يعتضد.
وقد تعجل الحكم ولم يدقق، وتساهل ولم يحقق من حسنه من المتأخرين بمجموع طرقه؛ فما هي هذه الطرق أصلاً التي يصح أن تقوي بعضها بضاً وتعضد حتى ينسب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟!!!

-ثم وقفت للوجه المرفوع على شاهد آخر لا يساوي شيئاً؛ فيه مجهولٌ وسلسلة ضعفاء من رواية ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما.. أخرجه الطبراني في المكارم رقم (84)؛ قال:
(ثنا زكريا بن يحيى الساجي، ثنا أحمد بن مسلم العميري، ثنا عمرو بن يحيى بن عمرو بن مالك النكري، عن أبيه، عن جده عمرو بن مالك، عن أبي الجوزاء، عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ قال: "قال الله عز وجل: أنا الله، قدرت الخير والشر، فطوبى لمن جعلت مفاتيح الخير على يديه، وويل لمن جعلت مفاتيح الشر على يديه").
وهذا سندٌ لا شيء بالمرة.

بل الصحيح الصواب في هذا أنه من أقاويل بعض الصحابة وغيرهم موقوفاً عليهم اشتهر بينهم ككلامٍ مجربٍ متناقل.. وممن وقفت عليه قوله لهذا:
(1) أنس بن مالك نفسه رضي الله عنه بسندٍ جيد لا يُقَارِنُ سابقه المرفوع أبدا.
تفرد به عنه حماد بن زيد بن درهم الأزدي (ثقة ثبت من رجال الصحيحين) عن أبيه زيد بن درهم  الأزدي (مقبولٌ محله الصدق) عنه؛ عند:
- ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف رقم (35679 رشد)، وابن سعد في الطبقات (7/120) من رواية عفان بن مسلم الباهلي (ثقة ثبت من رجال الصحيحين).
- ابن الجعد في مسنده رقم (1378) من رواية خلف بن هشام البزار (ثقة من رجال مسلم).
- أبو نعيم في الحلية (2/318)، والذهبي في السير (5/223) من رواية عبيد الله بن عمر القواريري (ثقة ثبت من رجال الصحيحين).
- عبد الله بن الإمام في العلل (2/434) من رواية محمد بن أبي بكر المقدمي (ثقة من رجال الصحيحين).
- البخاري في التاريخ الكبير (2/159) من رواية سليمان بن حرب الواحشي (ثقة حافظٌ من رجال الصحيحين).
- ابن عدي في الكامل (2/307) من رواية أحمد بن إبراهيم الموصلي (صدوق لا بأس به).
- عبد لله بن الإمام في زوائد الزهد رقم (1419) من رواية سيار بن حاتم العنزي (صدوق لا بأس به على قلة عناية).
- الخرائطي في المكارم رقم (591) ومنتقاه رقم (294) من رواية خالد بن خداش المهلبي (ثقة على بعض وهم من رجال مسلم).
- ابن شاهين في ثقاته رقم (144) من رواية محمد بن موسى الحرشي (شيخٌ صالح محله الصدق).. وقد تصحف عنده (الحرشي) إلى الحرسي، و(حماد) إلى أحمد. فصحح
وهذا سندٌ جيدٌ لا بأس به إن شاء الله.. من أجل زيد بن درهم.

(2) أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه.
تفرد برواية كلامه ابن المبارك في الزهد رقم (949) ومن طريقه قوام السنة في الترغيب رقم (677) والسمرقندي في التنبيه (ص570) وابن عساكر في التاريخ (47/149) من رواية محمد بن شعيب القرشي (ثقة) عن النعمان بن المنذر الغساني (ثقةٌ غمز بالقدر) عن مكحول بن شهراب الشامي (ثقةٌ من رجال مسلم على تدليسٍ فيه) عنه رضي الله عنه.
وهذا سندٌ صحيح؛ إلا أنه منقطع، فمكحول لم يثبت سماعٌ له من أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه.

(3) زيد بن أسلم رحمه الله تعالى.
تفرد به أبو نعيمٍ في الحلية (3/223) ومن طريقه ابن العديم في التاريخ (9/3993)؛ قال:
(حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله (صدوق لا بأس به)، ثنا محمد بن إسحاق (ثقة ثبت)، ثنا قتيبة بن سعيد (ثقة ثبت من رجال الصحيحين)، ثنا الليث بن سعد (ثقة ثبت من رجال الصحيحين)، ثنا هشام بن سعد (صدوقٌ من رجال الصحيحين من أثبت الناس في زيد)، عن زيد بن أسلم (ثقةٌ من رجال الصحيحين)؛ قال: يقال: إن لله عبادا مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر، ولله تعالى عباد مغاليق للخير مفاتيح للشر).
وهذا سندٌ صحيحٌ؛ إلا أنه منقطع.. وهو يرد رواية ابنه عبد الرحمن السابقة ويسقطها.. فلو يعلمه زيدٌ رحمه الله مرفوعاً لما توانا أن يرويه على وجهه. فتأمل

(4) الخليفة العباسي الراضي بالله رحمه الله تعالى.
أخرج مقولته الخطيب البغدادي في التاريخ (2/520) وعلقها ابن كثير في التاريخ (15/128)؛ قال الخطيب:
(أَخْبَرَنَا أبو الحسن العباس بن عمر بن العباس الكلوذاني؛ قَالَ: سمعت أبا بكر محمد بن يحيى الصولي يقول: سمعت أمير المؤمنين الراضي بالله يقول: لله أقوام هم مفاتيح الخير، وأقوام مفاتيح الشر، فمن أراد به خيرا قصد به أهل الخير وجعله الوسيلة إلينا فنقضي حاجته، فهو الشريك في الثواب والشكر، ومن أراد الله به سوءا عدل به إلى غيرنا فهو الشريك في الوزر والإثم.
والله المستعان على كل حال).

هذا آخر ما أراد الله جمعه وبحثه حول هذا الخبر.. وقد بان لك بحمد الله حاله بوضوح. فتنبه
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

> - ابن الجعد في مسنده رقم (1378) من رواية خلف بن هشام البزار (ثقة من رجال مسلم).


 بارك الله فيك يا شيخ خالد و نفعك بعلمك
و تقبل هذا التعقيب من أخيك الصغير !!
الصواب أن يقال :
- أبو القاسم البغوي في الجعديات رقم ( 1378 ) عن شيخه خلف بن هشام البزار .
و لا يوجد شيء أصلاً اسمه : مسند ابن الجعد !!
فالكتاب اسمه : حديث علي بن الجعد الجوهري و غيره - جمع عبد الله بن محمد البغوي ففي الكتاب هذا جملة وافرة عن غير ابن الجعد .
و قد يختصر اسم الكتاب فيصبح : الجعديات .
و ابن الجعد أكبر شيخ لابن منيع و قد مات - أعني علياً - سنة 230 هـ و خلف البزار المقرئ من شيوخ المنيعي أيضاً و مات سنة 228 هـ .
فكما ترى : خلف و علي أقران .
و الله أعلم بالصواب .
و دمتم موفقين ....

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم خالد ونفع الله بعلمكم قال العجلوني في كشف الخفاء : " قال في المقاصد : رواه ابن ماجه والطيالسي عن أنس رفعه ورواه ابن ماجه أيضا بلفظ : إن لهذا الخير خزائن ولتلك الخزائن مفاتيح فطوبى لعبد جعله الله مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر وويل لعبد جعله الله مفتاحا للشر مغلاقا للخير ولكن في سنده عبد الرحمن بن زيد ضعيف " .

----------


## أبو بصير الدارقطني

بارك الله فيك أخينا التميمي ونفع بعلمكم وسددكم
لقد تجلت قريحتكم بالثراء العلمي الواضح.
بحث قيم ومفيد وفيه نكتات خاصة بالعلل

----------


## احمد ابو انس

* بحث ] في حديث [ إن من الناس مفاتيح للخير , مغاليق للشر ]**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه*
*أما بعد :*

*فهذا بحث في حديث : [ إِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَفَاتِيحَ لِلْخَيْرِ ، مَغَالِيقَ لِلشَّرِّ ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَفَاتِيحَ لِلشَّرِّ , مَغَالِيقَ لِلْخَيْرِ ، فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مَفَاتِيحَ الْخَيْرِ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ ، وَوَيْلٌ لِمَنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مَفَاتِيحَ الشَّرِّ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ ]*

*رواه ابن ماجه في سننه فقال [ 237] : حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَدِيٍّ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللهِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَليْهِ وسَلَّمَ : فذكره .*

*محمد بن أبي حميد متروك له ترجمة في تهذيب الكمال :*
*قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن أبيه : أحاديثه مناكير . [ وفي العلل لابنه قال : ليس بقوي في الحديث ]*
*و قال عباس الدوري ، عن يحيى بن معين : ضعيف ليس حديثه بشيء . [ وكذلك قال في تاريخ ابن أبي خيثمة : ليس حديثه بشيء ] [ وفي الكامل لابن عدي أسند عنه أنه قال : ليس يُنسى , لا يكتب حديثه ]*
*و قال إبراهيم بن يعقوب الجوزجاني : واهي الحديث ، ضعيف .*
*و قال البخاري : منكر الحديث . [ وقال في علل الترمذي : ضعيف ذاهب الحديث لا أروي عنه شيئاً ]*
*و قال النسائي : ليس بثقة .*
*و قال أبو زرعة : ضعيف الحديث .*
*و قال أبو حاتم : كان رجلا ضرير البصر ، و هو منكر الحديث ، ضعيف الحديث مثل ابن أبى سبرة ، و يزيد بن عياض ، يروى عن الثقات المناكير .*
*و قال أبو عبيد الآجري ، عن أبى داود : حماد بن أبى حميد هو محمد بن أبى حميد ، يقال هذا ، و يقال هذا .*
*و قال أبو أحمد بن عدى : ضعفه بين على ما يرويه ، و حديثه متقارب ، و هو مع ضعفه يكتب حديثه [  وجعل له ترجمتين وقوله حديثه متقارب ... الخ في ترجمة وقوله الأول في ترجمة أخرى ]*
*و قال ابن أبى مريم ، عن ابن معين : منكر الحديث , و كذا قال الساجي , و قال أبو داود :ضعيف , و قال ابن حبان : لا يحتج به . و ذكره يعقوب بن سفيان في باب من يرغب عن الراوية عنهم .*
*و ذكره ابن البرقي فيمن كان الغالب على روايته الضعف .اهـ [ ما بين قوسين من بحثي خارج التهذيب ]*
*وقال في التقريب : ضعيف , وقال في التلخيص الحبير [ 4/366 ] : مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ مَتْرُوكٌ .اهـ*
*وهذا الحديث مما استنكره عليه ابن عدي في الكامل .*
*وبهذه الترجمة حديث هذا الرجل منكر لا يصلح بالشواهد والمتابعات .*


*وقال ابن أبي عاصم في السنة [ 297 ] :*
*ثنا الْحَوْطِيُّ، ثنا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي حُمَيْدٍ الْمَدِينِيِّ، عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ وَرْدَانَ، عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:*
*إِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ نَاسًا مَفَاتِيحَ لِلْخَيْرِ مَغَالِيقَ لِلشَّرِّ، وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَفَاتِيحَ لِلشَّرِّ مَغَالِيقَ لِلْخَيْرِ. فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِفْتَاحَ الْخَيْرِ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ، وَوَيْلٌ لِمَنْ جَعَلَ مِفْتَاحَ الشَّرِّ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ .اهـ*
*فزاد في الإسناد موسى بن وردان .*
*وهو إن كان لا يغير شيئاً إذ أن مدار الإسناد على محمد بن أبي حميد إلأ أن أبو داود الطيالسي رواه في مسنده [ 2159 ] عن ابن أبي حميد مباشرة به*
*ورواه المروزي في زوائد الزهد [ 968 ] من طريق محمد بن أبي عدي عن ابن أبي حميد به*
*وابن الشجري في أماليه من طريق حماد بن خالد الخياط الحافظ عن ابن أبي حميد به*
*كلهم لم يذكروا موسى بن وردان فيبدو أنه مقحم في الإسناد .*
*وإسماعيل بن عياش روايته عن غير الشاميين ضعيفة .*

*وذكروا له شواهد منها :*
*ما أخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في السنة قال [ 296] :*
*حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ مَيْمُونٍ الْعَكِّيُّ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعْتَمِرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم إِنَّ لِلَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى خَزَائِنَ لِلْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ مَفَاتِيحُهَا الرِّجَالُ فَطُوبَى لِمَنْ كَانَ مِفْتَاحًا لِلْخَيْرِ مِغْلاقًا لِلشَّرِّ وَوَيْلا لِمَنْ جَعَلَهُ مِغْلاقًا لِلْخَيْرِ مِفْتَاحًا لِلشَّرِّ .*
*وعقبة هذا قال عنه ابن حبان في المجروحين [ 972 ] :*
*مُحَمَّد بن عقبَة شيخ يروي عَن أبي حَازِم روى عَنهُ الْمُعْتَمِر بن سُلَيْمَان وَقد قيل عقبَة بن مُحَمَّد مُنكر الحَدِيث ينْفَرد عَن أبي حَازِم بِمَا لَا يشبه حَدِيثه لَا يحْتَج بِهِ إِذَا وَافق الثِّقَات فَكيف إِذَا انْفَرد بأوابد . اهـ*
*قلت : وليس هو أخو أسباط الكوفي والله أعلم وهو ضعيف جداً على كلام الحافظ ابن حبان .*
*والحديث رواه ابن عدي في الكامل من طريق معتمر عن عقبة هذا عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه به فعاد الإسناد إلى عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم وهو متروك كما نبه عليه الألباني في بحثه في الصحيحة .*
*قال ابن عدي : حَدَّثَنَا عبدان، حَدَّثَنا إسماعيل بن زكريا، حَدَّثَنا عَبد الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ ، عَن أَبِي حَازِمٍ عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيه وسَلَّم قَال: إِنَّ لِلْخَيْرِ خَزَائِنَ مَفَاتِيحُهَا الرِّجَالُ فَطُوبَى لِرَجُلٍ جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِفْتَاحًا لِلْخَيْرِ مِغْلاقًا لِلشَّرِّ وَوَيْلٌ لِرَجُلٍ جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ مِفْتَاحًا لِلشَّرِّ مِغْلاقًا لِلْخَيْرِ.*
*قال الشيخ : وهذا رواه معتمر عن عقبة بن مُحَمد المديني عن عَبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم .*
*حَدَّثَنَاهُ الحسن بن عَبد المجيب، حَدَّثَنا عَبد الأَعْلَى بْنُ حَمَّادٍ، حَدَّثَنا معتمر بذلك . اهـ*

*ورواه أبو يعلى في مسنده عن عبد الأعلى بن حماد مباشرة كما رواه ابن عدي وكذلك رواه ابن أبي الدنيا في المداراة [ 136 ]*
*ورواه الروياني في مسند من طريق العباس [ وأحسب أنه الدوري ] أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الطالقاني عن معتمر عن عقبة عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه .*
*ورواه الطبراني في الكبير [ 5956 ] وشيخه فيه موسى بن حازم الأصبهاني لم أجد من وثقه , وقال عقبة عن زيد بن أسلم .*
*والأشبه عندي ذكر عبد الرحمن في السند وعليه فهذا الشاهد منكرٌ جداً عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم منكر الحديث ضعيف جداً*

*وقال أبو نعيم في الحلية :*
*إبراهيم بن عبد الله، حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد، حدثنا الليث بن سعد، حدثنا هشام بن سعد، عن زيد بن اسلم، قال: يقال: إن لله عباداً مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر، ولله تعالى عباد مغاليق للخير مفاتيح للشر.*

*أقول : وهذا مرسل ضعيف وهشام بن سعد فيه كلام كثير وهو إلى الضعف أقرب وقد قال أبو داود في سؤالات الآجري لأبي داود [ وفيها بحث عندي لجهالة الآجري هذا ويسر الله تعالى أن أفرد فيها جزءاً مما يستنكر فيها  ] أنه قال أثبت الناس فيه , ولو صح ذلك يبقى مرسلاً وهو أشبه وهو أصح ما في الباب.*

*ثم وجدت له طريقاً آخر : قال البيهقي في الشعب [ 686 ] :*
*أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ الْفَقِيهُ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمُحَمَّدَ آبَادِيُّ، حدثنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ السُّلَمِيُّ، حدثنا سَعِيدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ، حدثنا النَّضْرُ بْنُ شُمَيْلٍ، حدثنا حُمَيْدٌ الْمُزَنِيُّ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:*
*إِنَّ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ مَفَاتِيحَ لِلْخَيْرِ، مَغَالِيقَ لِلشَّرِّ، وَإِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَغَالِيقَ لِلْخَيْرِ مَفَاتِيحَ لِلشَّرِّ . اهـ*

*أقول : حميد المزني مجهول ويروي عن أنس بن مالك وهو صحابي مكثر وله أصحاب وحديثه يجمع ويتتبع فأين حفاظ الأمة عن هذا المتن من حديث أنس .*
*وسعيد بن سليمان لم أعرفه واحسب أنه سعيد بن سلام العطار المتروك فهو من شيوخ السلمي , وهذا أشبه والله أعلم وقرينة ذلك إعراض الأئمة عن تخريج هذا المتن في عامة المصادر التي وقفت عليها والنضر وسعيد بن سلام العطار بصريان , ويبعد عندي أن يكون سعيد بن سليمان الثبت شيخ الإمام البخاري فهو واسطي وهو إن كان يروي عن بعض أهل البصرة فليس له رواية عن النضر .والله اعلم*

*مشاركة من أبي جعفر عبد الله الخليفي :*

*وقال الحكيم الترمذي في نوادر الأصول 546 - حدثنا عمر بن أبي عمر، حدثنا إسحاق بن محمدٍ الفروي، قال: حدثنا أبو يعلى سلمة بن وردان المديني، عن أنس بن مالكٍ رضي الله عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من الناس ناسٌ مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر، ومن الناس ناسٌ مفاتيح للشر مغاليق للخير، فطوبى لمن جعل مفتاح الخير على يديه، وويلٌ لمن جعل مفتاح الشر على يديه)).*

*وهذا السند ضعيف جداً من أجل سلمة بن وردان*

*قال المزي تهذيب الكمال :" و قال أبو طالب : سئل أحمد بن حنبل عن سلمة بن وردان ، فقال : كان سلمة بن نبيط*

*ثقة . و أمسك عن سلمة بن وردان كأنه لم يعجبه .*

*و قال عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن أبيه : منكر الحديث ، ضعيف الحديث .*

*و قال عباس الدورى ، عن يحيى بن معين : ليس بشىء .*

*و قال عبد الرحمن بن أبى حاتم : سمعت أبى ـ و سئل عن سلمة بن وردان ـ فقال :*

*ليس بقوى ، تدبرت حديثه فوجدت عامتها منكرة لا يوافق حديثه عن أنس حديث الثقات*

*إلا فى حديث واحد ، يكتب حديثه ."*

*أقول : فهو ضعيف جداً ، قوول أبي حاتم ( يكتب حديثه ) لا يعني أن صالح للاعتبار على الجادة فإنه قال أيضاً (، تدبرت حديثه فوجدت عامتها منكرة ) وهذا جرح مفسر شديد وهو يلتقي تماماً مع كلمة أحمد وابن معين فيه*

*وأيضاً قال النسائي :" ليس بثقة " وهذا جرح شديد أيضاً.انتهى*
*فالخبر لا يثبت بهذا الطرق الواهية*

* هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*
*http://altameme1.blogspot.com/2013/0...-post_954.html*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

*ما صحة هذا الاثر ( إِنَّ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَفَاتِيحَ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ، إِذَا رُؤُوا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ )*

----------

